# Sleep crawling?



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

My almost 7-mo has been co-sleeping well since birth. She used to sleep 5-6 hours straight, but now she wakes up several times a night to nurse. I figure it's because she's now active and needs the nourishment. Her usual routine the past few weeks is to wake up and nurse and then roll over to daddy and cuddle. A few nights ago, she started crawling around the bed a lot. And it seems that she is still asleep when she is crawling around. Could she be sleep-crawling? Has anybody else had this? What do you do about it? We're afraid she might crawl off the end of the bed or something. Just wondering what's up and what can we do?


----------



## KateMary (Jun 14, 2004)

My dd does this too because she is just starting to learn to crawl. I am not sure if she wakes up to practice or if she is still sleeping. She usually only gets to a sitting position and I wake up right away. I just lie her back down and she rolls around a bit and then settles down. She does this at bedtime too. Our new routine is to nurse for awhile, roll over, sit up, I lie her back down, nurse again, and so on. Goes on about 10 times over a half hour or more before she falls asleep. I wouldn't worry about her falling off the bed unless you sleep deeply and don't wake up when she wakes up. You might want to drop your mattress to the floor too.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep, my DS does this too, and he just learned to crawl about 2 weeks ago. Lately he seems to wake up at 4am, and start crawling in between DH and I, even pushing up on us as we sleep on our sides. I thought he was wide awake but then last night DS started waking up again to crawl and DH got up to rock him. He said as soon as he picked him up, bam, he was asleep on his shoulder. So I wonder if he ever was wide awake.... could have been sleep crawling.

Our mattress is on the floor so if he crawls off it isn't that big of a deal, but I always wake up when he starts moving around anyway.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes, my 1 year old does this still! She also sits up in her sleep and lately has even been clapping! She does this while she's falling asleep too, crawling/sitting/trying to walk but toppling over because she's so tired. She tends to do it more when she first falls asleep and in the morning, so I'm usually awake when she does it. It seems more common when she's either learning a new skill or when she's sick and not sleeping deeply (like now!).

We put up bedrails and got a video monitor so she wouldn't sleep-crawl over the edge of the bed while we weren't in the room, even though she can get down off the bed herself when she's awake. I also generally try to get her to sleep between dh and I, so she crawls into us and wakes one of us up rather than into the bedrail.


----------

